# What do you pay to shoot 3-D



## remdog (Apr 29, 2009)

What do you pay to shoot a round of 3-D Archery (28 plus targets outdoor).


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

In the Cincinnati area 30 targets = 10.00 entry fee typically.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

for 20 targets 12 dollars


----------



## remdog (Apr 29, 2009)

We pay $10.00 at most of the clubs in southern Wisconsin.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

Thirty targets = $12.00


----------



## carbonman8 (Aug 7, 2003)

Most are $10.00 to $12.00 for 30 + 3D targets....


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

Club shoots are $10
But sanctioned shoots are usually $25


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

$10 - $15 for 20 -30 targets.
Just shot 30 targets for $10 this past weekend, but paid $15 for a shoot in Feb.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Local shoots,
$10.00 to $12.00


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

Kadob62 said:


> Local shoots,
> $10.00 to $12.00


Same here. Seems like the going rate.


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Up here in BC we pay $15-$20 for two rounds of 20 or 25. Mostly it's $20 now


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

$10 TO $12 For 30 targets


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

The clubs in our coallition charge $12 + $3 for a bonus target (mulligan). However, my son and I shoot in the Pro class (Money) which is $20 + $3. So it costs me $46 every week.  We really need to start winning one or two of these to re-coop some of this $.:wink:

BTW, the coallitions to the east and west of us only charge $8 to $10 i think. That sounds more reasonable.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Club shoots $10.00
State ASA shoots $25.00


Whatever the cost is what we pay. The national shoots are way more than whatever we have to pay at the locals but we are more than happy to shell out for it. There is no better family sport


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

12 bucks


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

Ohio Cinci/dayton area $8 to $10


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

Club shoots go $5 - $10


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Ma. $10. 30 targets


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

$10.00-12.00 for adults with alot of the local clubs allowing cubs to shoot free if with an adult. Youth are usually around $5.00.


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

30 targets for $8.00 in my neck of the woods.


----------



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

30 targets 8 to 10 $.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

25-30 targets $15.00 here at all the shoots on the SCAA. Well worth it.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

$9 for most of the outdoor shoots in the Western Pa area.

$13--for a real nice 54 yard Indoor Range in winter.


----------



## Dryspell (Dec 22, 2009)

Geez....one of the shoots we have in Wyoming is $20/day for 28 targets. They started of @ $8 4 yrs ago and increased it every year.... I fear this year it is gonna be $25


----------



## CRAZYRICK1 (Dec 26, 2009)

$5 on Thusday, $15 on the weekend


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

$10-15 for club shoots and 20 for ASA qualifiers.


----------



## romeo (Jan 21, 2007)

$15 for 25 targets + $1 for a bonus target if you want it (which most, if not all, do want it)


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

all clubs here are $15 for a 30 target course


----------



## PennArcher88 (Feb 3, 2010)

Men- $10.00
Women- $6.00
Youth- $6.00
Cubs- Free
Thats for thirty outdoors targets at our leagues here in North East PA


----------



## brbowman (Aug 20, 2004)

$10 - $15


----------



## XxfirmanxX (Aug 15, 2009)

$8 non member
$7 member 30 targets 
$1 for fun shoot win prizes


----------



## Jay Sea (Jun 6, 2006)

nccrutch said:


> The clubs in our coallition charge $12 + $3 for a bonus target (mulligan). However, my son and I shoot in the Pro class (Money) which is $20 + $3. So it costs me $46 every week.  We really need to start winning one or two of these to re-coop some of this $.:wink:
> 
> _BTW, the coallitions to the east and west of us only charge $8 to $10 i think. That sounds more reasonable._




Every shoot I have participated in east of I95 were $10 per 20.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

league night $10 for 20 targets 2 arrows each

non league night $8 per 40 arrows...

Tourneys are usually two man ... between $25 and $40 per team...cheaper for hunter class and the money class is more usually...


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

12 bucks for 42 targets.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Wow!!!*

At our last 3D shoot my club charged $30.00 for 40 targets. This post is an eye opener for me.

I had my reservations about the cost when I first saw the fees. I didn't go and the cost was one of my reasons.

Most of the surrounding 3D fun shoots charge $ 25.00 for non-members and I understand that thinking, but $30.00 is too much for a club member 3D shoot in my opinion.

I hope my club sees this post. r302 :wink:


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

*Colorado*

Most local shoot $15-20


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

30 targets........$8.00


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

$10 for one circuit I shoot in an $15 in another one


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

$8.00 to $12.00 with $10.00 being the norm. Around this region there is to much competition to draw archers and that helps to keep the prices lower. Big events (40 target challenges and sanctioned) run around $20.00 and still draw good #'s, as they tend to bring out the serious shooters whatever the ability level is.


----------



## flybynight (Oct 4, 2007)

*3d$*

Ten to fifteen dollars for 30 targets.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

$10 most places...at our local club its $10 for non-members and $5 for members.


----------



## solancodad (Jun 28, 2009)

$10 average for 30-40 targets


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

$9.00 and $10.00 at the 5 clubs that I shoot at. 30 target courses.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

Jacksonville Florida area mostly $20.00


----------



## Camel (Mar 19, 2006)

we pay 15 here for two rounds of 30 targets.This is just local fun shoots,same place and pretty well same group of fellas each time.shoots are every second weekend from this sat till end of aug.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

30 targets
trophy 12
money 15


----------

